# Which fish are god for a FOWLR tank?



## azdaboss (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a FOWLR tank with the following fish ;

3 regal damsels, 1 neon damsel, 2 clownfish, 1 chalk goby, 1 koran angelfish + 1 hermit crab. Which fish would be suitable for my tank?

Its a 50 gallon tank.

Thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

title said:


> Which fish are god for a FOWLR tank


Actually any of the trigger fish are mean enough to hold the other fish at bay. 

but if you actually meant good then you already have some good ones with the exception of the damsels. The become territorial (mean) as time goes on. Hopefully the clown fish are getting along. They could form a mated pair.

I worry about the angel adult size being too big for a 50g. You might want to trade it in for smaller fish.

Several "bottom" fish like yellow watchman gobies are interesting.

And finally perhaps ohters will chime in here. there are many kinds of fish good for that sized tank. More then I have experience with.

my .02


----------



## denson (Jun 5, 2012)

I think you can also add the Bangai Cardinal fish and Fire fish in your FOWLR tank.


----------

